# [German NR] 3x3 10.06 average by Cornelius Dieckmann



## Yes We Can! (Sep 13, 2010)

9.86, 10.25, 10.06, (9.65), (13.02)

Nice average for me! 6th in the world, 4th in Europe and 1st in Germany 
I broke my own NR with this


----------



## David0794 (Sep 13, 2010)

next time sub10? 
great average!!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 13, 2010)

Too fast! 

Congratulations. If I can't have it, at least make Germany fast.


----------



## joey (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn you.


----------



## NoraC (Sep 13, 2010)

so good  i filmed you 
the last solve was really stupid beacause everybody watched :/ and i know you don't like it! who like it?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 13, 2010)

Well done, Wienerboy!  I guess you have the official average/rotation WR. 



Lucas Garron said:


> Congratulations. If I can't have it, at least make Germany fast.



That's the spirit! 



joey said:


> Damn you.



That's not.


----------

